# Tour de Tahoe



## Rider5200 (Sep 7, 2007)

I am considering doing the Tour de Tahoe in September. I'm interested in hearing from those who have done this ride before. A search showed some good feedback, but I was wondering if anyone had any additional experiences to share.

I live at sea level, so jumping up to the 6400+ feet elevation would be interesting. I'll have a couple of days to acclimate, so hopefully that is enough.

What are the climbs like? What are the percentages? We have plenty of climbing here, but I've not ridden in the mountains before. What performance drop can I expect?

Lastly, for those who have done this ride, if you could do something over again, what would it be? Equipment, training, gear, clothing, timing, etc.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Rider5200:

It's a very well organized ride with plenty of support. There is a stop just before Hwy 40 starts to climb, one where it climaxes and the the other in Big Bend. The routes are well marked and well supported. I often saw the organization's car passing by to check on riders. 

I would recommend getting a room at th Squaw Valley Lodge that way you'll be at the start. Hwy89 doesn't have the smoothest roads but otherwise it's great. I would allow 24 to 48 hours to aclimate to the altitude. Yes, it's something that you feel right away.

As far as equipment, I worre short sleeve with arm warmers and knee warms. It was quite warm and I did remove the arm/leg warmers. I started with 110psi all the way around but droped a few psi Hwy89 isn't very smooth.

CHL

P.S. Sorry, I should have read the topic more closely. I did the Tahoe/Donner Century and not the ride that goes around Lake Tahoe. Ignore advice if this does not apply to your intended ride.


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

I've done the ride twice. Definitly a good time. I have done it with friends with minimal riding experience who did fine. It's pretty easy ride. Climbing is 2 climbs. Emerald Bay is less than 2 miles and Spooners summit is longer but not too steep. Probably in th 7 or 8* range. You will love it. For equipment. Leg warmers, arm warmers, Maybe some tin foil in shirt that you can throw out after it warms up. It's pretty warm usually after first hour or so. You could also bring light coat. They usually have gear drop after Emerald Bay and you won't likely need it anymore. I wouln't bring food. Plenty out there.


----------



## coldboreshot (Jul 15, 2010)

*Did the 2010 Tour de Tahoe*

Rode the Tour de Tahoe this month. It was a beautiful day, sunny and warm once the sun got up. Definitely recommend full gloves, layers, and arm warmers. Dumped all of the snivel gear at the Emerald Bay rest stop. The rest stops were well placed and well stocked with food. I finished in 4:14 and was happy with my performance. The only disappointing part was the hotel. My room at Horizon was disgusting. Next year I'll stay at the Marriott or the Hyatt and ride the short distance to the start. Overall, an awesome ride. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

If you are staying more than one day I recommend looking into condos. They can be had pretty cheap after Labor Day. Sometimes quite a bit cheaper than hotels even with the cleaning cost. It works out even better if you have someone to split the cost with.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

I did it about 4 or 5 years ago, and arm warmers were definately not enough. It was 29degrees F at the start. Booties, armwarmers, knee warmers and light jacket, full finger gloves, and I was still freezing. It warmed up after the first couple of hours though.

So basically, check the forecast, be prepared, and use the bag drop for your warm clothes at Emerald Bay if needed.

About the ride, get ready for a cluster *. Start early to avoid if possible. Oops, I'm thinking of the spring AMBBR/TNT one. Done both and the Sep one was the cold start one and not as crowded.

I'd do this one again, but not the TNT one. I'd definately stay in south lake tahoe. Rodeway inn is reasonable, and would be a great access to the start/finish line.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

I rode around Lake Tahoe with my wife, who is fairly new to cycling. She did fine, even up the steeper grades at Emerald Bay and the longer grind up Spooner. We were going at her pace so altitude wasn't an issue. Have good sunscreen coverage, though; parts are exposed and you burn faster up there.

The advantage of doing the organized tour is closure of the road past Emerald Bay. We left early and didn't have much traffic to deal with there.

On this ride, my wife's longest to date at 72 mikes, my wife discovered one of my thrills while road riding - looking at some landmark (in this case the other side of the lake) and exclaiming, "wow! We rode all that way!"


----------



## Rider5200 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks all for the valuable input. I'll plan on adding this ride to my event list for next year. We were in Tahoe last weekend -- what an amazing and fabulous place! I'm definitely looking forward to the ride. We have family that lives up there, so having a nice place to stay is easy.


----------



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

My buddy Joe and I did it on our single speeds. The climbs were easy with a 42x16 gear set. We were the fastest up the hills, and the slowest going down. It is a perfect ride for a SS. I had great fun! Just a beautiful ride. I am looking forward to it next year.


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

Since you are coming from sea level 48hrs is not near enough to acclimate to 6,400ft and above especially when exerting yourself so don't be fooled. There's many riders for this event regardless of the cool conditions.


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm thinking of doing this loop this coming Thursday, anyone wanna meet up?


----------

